# First Mod Guide (Done Research)



## Soprono (21/12/14)

Hey Guys, 

Okey im on my final stages before purchasing my mod and would just like to check up a few things before I make the leap. Starters im a *heavy hookah/hubbly* smoker (judgement/health aside its my bit of "study" session mental breaks blah blah). I'm looking at getting myself a Mod for the times when we go to clubs and just when I want a quick hit or two and their isn't the space available to make/smoke a hookah. 

So in essence yes Im sort of going for the easiest device to give me *clouds *on a budget. This research has led me to the Aspire Sub Ohm Battery and Aspire Sub-Ohm Atlantis tank which so far i have been very convinced to go for. Okey so here goes my questions and please bear in mind that my vape device will only be used in the personal area and party scene not as a daily, all hour driver as I have understood that these things suck juice. 

1. How long would a charge get me? 
2. How often would the Atlantis coils need to be replaced (im trying to calculate costs over a period).
3. Would rebuilding of coils be a cheaper option? I do work with electronics and parts.
4. In terms of e-juice how long would a bottle last? (again calculating costs).
5. Is the Atlantis the best option for me in terms of clouds/budget/my usage patterns) 

Im sorry about the long detailed thread but I cannot find these answers elsewhere too. Help would really be great before I make this purchase.

**Thank you for being all so helpful to everyone with advice. Really helped clear up a few things ...


----------



## zadiac (21/12/14)

For what you want to do, rather get a box mod and a dripper. Build your own coils. You want clouds, a box mod with a dripper will get you clouds and good throat hit.
What is your budget for this?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

Personally I think the Aspire combo is a winner!

The coils lasting depends on the juice you use... I use a almost clear juice (Menthol Ice) and the coils have lasted really well... in fact my first Atlantis is a couple of weeks old and still using the original coil and there is no sign of degradation. Just how it would handle the tobacco juices I really don't know.

I use a normal mech mod or my Aspire CF Mod with an 18650 battery in it and it last pretty well... but if I was going out for a JOL and that was to be my only mod I would take an extra battery and most certainly a bottle of juice! I go through 2ml's of juice in the Atlantis in an hour or two....

Just how long a battery will last is so dependent on many things... how often and how long a vape you take so you can only really work it out when you test it yourself.

Rebuilding coils will always be a cheaper option.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soprono (21/12/14)

zadiac said:


> For what you want to do, rather get a box mod and a dripper. Build your own coils. You want clouds, a box mod with a dripper will get you clouds and good throat hit.
> What is your budget for this?



Hey man, My budget would be around R1500. Thats what im aiming at for the starting kit, some extra coils and a few liquids to get me going, o yes and a charger for the device.

@Rob Fisher thanks for that advice man. Ill have a loot at that mod and battery and see how things work. Loved the CF Sub Ohm battery due to its all in one "kit" and style.


----------



## kimbo (21/12/14)

Hi

Forgive me if i am wrong, so you want to get the Atlantis as your first device and basically for a party trick?


----------



## Soprono (21/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Forgive me if i am wrong, so you want to get the Atlantis as your first device and basically for a party trick?



Nope its as a hookah replacement for the times I go out and cannot smoke hookah/ dont want to have the trouble of carrying one with me. I dont smoke cigs at all to begin with but I do enjoy the clouds and flavour from a Hookah. I know that a vape isnt a real replacement to one but its an alternative for my convenience.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

Soprono said:


> Hey man, My budget would be around R1500. Thats what im aiming at for the starting kit, some extra coils and a few liquids to get me going, o yes and a charger for the device.
> 
> @Rob Fisher thanks for that advice man. Ill have a loot at that mod and battery and see how things work. Loved the CF Sub Ohm battery due to its all in one "kit" and style.



You won't be sorry... it's a sweet set-up... I have top of the range REO's which are pretty much the best mods on the planet but I still like my Atlantis tanks for cloud blowing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (21/12/14)

Soprono said:


> Nope its as a hookah replacement for the times I go out and cannot smoke hookah/ dont want to have the trouble of carrying one with me.


if you are after clouds rather go for a heavy VG juice

You will get the clouds your are after but you will cut that 0.5ohmm out of the equation. If you use the Atlantis on a small eGo battery bad things can and will happen, my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (21/12/14)

Agree with @Rob Fisher - for a relatively casual vaper who wants a respectable amount of vapour it's a good easy combo. I have the Atlantis & CF Mod version (where you use your own 18650 batteries) and I'm happy with it. Doesn't do too badly with the Tobacco juices either. Coils last a long time compared to some of my other tanks - many reports say 2 or 3 weeks of regular use, so I'm sure 2 per month for what you described would be enough. Still probably cheaper to rebuild though but I'm not a rebuilder so can't really say. Great combo. It also worth having a quick look at the Cloupor Mini if you can get your budget to work around it - regulated, small, variable watt/volt box mod and soon to be available locally (I think somewhere between R800 & R900)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Soprono (21/12/14)

Glad I seem to be heading in the right direction. @KB_314 thanks for the input too. I think I can maybe keep something like the Cloupor/Box Mods when I know more about them and when the budget is bigger too. I think ill be placing my order soon for the whole setup kit. Im sure its a totally different thread but can anyone recommend a good starting flavor...im really open to anything new and fruity no preferences. 

@kimbo what are the things that could go wrong? Sorry im just eliminating anything and from what I have read the Sub-ohm battery mod has built in safety methods and all with its included battery.


----------



## Andre (21/12/14)

For me your research result is spot on, but agree with @Rob Fisher - the Aspire mod rather than the Aspire battery will be a sounder investment albeit that you then would need batteries and a charger.


----------



## kimbo (21/12/14)

Soprono said:


> @kimbo what are the things that could go wrong? Sorry im just eliminating anything and from what I have read the Sub-ohm battery mod has built in safety methods and all with its included battery.



Situation: Clubbing for a wile and you battery goes flat and you want, after a few drinks, want to show the friends what your cloud machine can do so you borrow a friends Wang Fong eGo that will fire 0.5 ohm coil .. next morning you wake up in ICU minus a face .. If you lucky

You say you did your research .. and i believe you. It might just be something to think about

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (21/12/14)

Andre said:


> For me your research result is spot on, but agree with @Rob Fisher - the Aspire mod rather than the Aspire battery will be a sounder investment albeit that you then would need batteries and a charger.



OK i did not see the Aspire mod .. you that will be great .. then keep a spare with you

Sorry @Rob Fisher did not read your post all the way


----------



## Soprono (21/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Situation: Clubbing for a wile and you battery goes flat and you want, after a few drinks, want to show the friends what your cloud machine can do so you borrow a friends Wang Fong eGo that will fire 0.5 ohm coil .. next morning you wake up in ICU minus a face .. If you lucky
> 
> You say you did your research .. and i believe you. It might just be something to think about


Haha that's a rough situation. Na @kimbo that's not the type of person I am at all but I can't blame you for trying to see further that what most would. I'm the chilled type hence why I'm abit tied of packing a hub and smoking most of the time myself and looking for something more enjoyable for myself. 

Okey so you guys recommend the normal CF Mod + Battery rather than the Sub-ohm ? I don't mind spending that little more on something better if you guys say so. Is the Sub Ohm battery mod limitation being only the safety of a built in battery ?


----------



## KB_314 (21/12/14)

Soprono said:


> Haha that's a rough situation. Na @kimbo that's not the type of person I am at all but I can't blame you for trying to see further that what most would. I'm the chilled type hence why I'm abit tied of packing a hub and smoking most of the time myself and looking for something more enjoyable for myself.
> 
> Okey so you guys recommend the normal CF Mod + Battery rather than the Sub-ohm ? I don't mind spending that little more on something better if you guys say so. Is the Sub Ohm battery mod limitation being only the safety of a built in battery ?


As far as I understand the safety features are the same on the CF Mod compared to the CF Sub Ohm battery. They are (both) not regulated but have a few safety features built in, and they are both ultimately designed for the Atlantis - so performance is more or less the same, and very good on the Atlantis. The main reason I would personally recommend the Mod version is that after many many charges, your battery starts deteriorating. With the Mod, you just pop in a new battery, instead of having to throw away the whole device. That's what made my decision anyway 

Added note: but with the Mod, you must ensure that you use suitable and good quality batteries. Always - safety first! Most or all of the vendors sell 18650 batteries that will work perfectly - I use the 35A Efest batteries and they are good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soprono (21/12/14)

KB_314 said:


> As far as I understand the safety features are the same on the CF Mod compared to the CF Sub Ohm battery. They are (both) not regulated but have a few safety features built in, and they are both ultimately designed for the Atlantis - so performance is more or less the same, and very good on the Atlantis. The main reason I would personally recommend the Mod version is that after many many charges, your battery starts deteriorating. With the Mod, you just pop in a new battery, instead of having to throw away the whole device. That's what made my decision anyway
> 
> Added note: but with the Mod, you must ensure that you use suitable and good quality batteries. Always - safety first! Most or all of the vendors sell 18650 batteries that will work perfectly - I use the 35A Efest batteries and they are good


That makes perfect sense too. I'll maybe have a look at getting that MOD with the battery extra and a charger there sounds like a more liable option for the long run too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Glad to see you tapping in to the forum to do research @Soprono 

Well done for that

And i think the forum members have given great advice

Just to throw a spanner in the works and apologies if its a bit ignorant, but I have never been a hookah smoker

Are you more keen for direct lung hits or do you prefer mouth to lung (mouth first, then inhale to the lung)?
I assume you are after direct lung inhales...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soprono (21/12/14)

Silver said:


> Glad to see you tapping in to the forum to do research @Soprono
> 
> Well done for that
> 
> ...


No worries Silver, anything to get more info and research, this stuff is all very new to me, and a big learning curve I figured their isn't a better place to ask. 

Iv done the research I can and unfortunately YouTube and other review sites can only say so much, and I just wanted to get sorted on all my other questions I had to make sure I'm making a decent purchase. 

I tend to do both from time to time, mostly lung hits but I feel that if the smoke is harsh i do a normal mouth hold hit and don't inhale much, naturally Hubbly tends to be a much "hotter" smoke and can dry hit hard at times so wouldn't be nice for a smoother drag from vapping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/12/14)

All the best with your vaping journey. Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Soprono said:


> No worries Silver, anything to get more info and research, this stuff is all very new to me, and a big learning curve I figured their isn't a better place to ask.
> 
> Iv done the research I can and unfortunately YouTube and other review sites can only say so much, and I just wanted to get sorted on all my other questions I had to make sure I'm making a decent purchase.
> 
> I tend to do both from time to time, mostly lung hits but I feel that if the smoke is harsh i do a normal mouth hold hit and don't inhale much, naturally Hubbly tends to be a much "hotter" smoke and can dry hit hard at times so wouldn't be nice for a smoother drag from vapping.



I have tried the Atlantis for a few drags on another vaper's device and it certainly is a fantastic lung hitting and cloud blowing device. You wont be able to hide the vapour though he he. I dont think it is good for mouth to lung though. But thats just my impression from a few toots.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (21/12/14)

The Atlantis is great for noob lung hitters,

I specically bought an Atlantis setup for a work function to keep the folks off my Reo and precious juice. To say it was a hit is an understatement. I was surprised how many non-smokers kept coming back repeatedly for big cloudy lung hits. They went through 20ml 0mg Vanilla "100%" VG juice in about 2 hours and 5 18650's ( I made sure the batteries were changed every 2-3 refills). After I explained the breathing technique and how the harder intake results in a cooler vape, they just couldn't get enough. One guy offered to buy the setup then and there. Lol. Don't know whether I should be impressed or feel like a shit for bringing non-smokers into our world (Come to the dark-side...we have cookies)

The setup used was an Atlantis with a FUhattan mech mod. The FUhattan is a great little cheap mod with an excellect magnetic switch, BUT, not recommended for beginners as it is a "competition" mod with no safety lock on the switch, so a noob can blow his nuts off if carrying with a battery in his pocket (ie. These type mods never get transported with a battery. The battery is only inserted before use...I cannot stress this enough). Batteries were eFest 2500mAh 35A. I use a Nitecore D-series charger.

The Atlantis coil itself is a very thick wire guage, so it is more likely that the coil will be rendered unfit for use due to fouling (gunk) rather than burning out.So the coil can last very long depending on the juice that you use and if you don't let it burn dry. The less flavour/Nic you use the better, as there is less stuff to gunk up your coil. Cloud is the priority for the Atlantis coil, not flavour, so use the correct juice. Nice thing though, cloud juice is the easiest and cheapest to make yourself ( You can make 220ml 0-nic flavoured VG cloud juice for about R150...which can be discussed in a later thread).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Soprono (21/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> The Atlantis is great for noob lung hitters,
> 
> I specically bought an Atlantis setup for a work function to keep the folks off my Reo and precious juice. To say it was a hit is an understatement. I was surprised how many non-smokers kept coming back repeatedly for big cloudy lung hits. They went through 20ml 0mg Vanilla "100%" VG juice in about 2 hours and 5 18650's ( I made sure the batteries were changed every 2-3 refills). After I explained the breathing technique and how the harder intake results in a cooler vape, they just couldn't get enough. One guy offered to buy the setup then and there. Lol. Don't know whether I should be impressed or feel like a shit for bringing non-smokers into our world (Come to the dark-side...we have cookies)
> 
> ...


This is awesome advice. Thank you so much for the time to help out man I really do read everything with a open mind. Glad iv come to the forum for this help and its been awesome thus far. Thanks for that advice man.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

Soprono said:


> This is awesome advice. Thank you so much for the time to help out man I really do read everything with a open mind. Glad iv come to the forum for this help and its been awesome thus far. Thanks for that advice man.



Just dont stop coming back bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (21/12/14)

One thing that impressed me was how easy it was for the noobs to adjust to the milder mechanical setup. The Atlantis on a mechanical setup is only pushing about 24Watts on the 0.5 Ohm coil. One can easily get bigger clouds with a variable wattage mod pushing over 30watts, but the warmer vape takes getting used too and if you're entertaining( which you hookah guys like to do..the hookah is after all a social smoking device ), might scorch the uninformed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Soprono (21/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> One thing that impressed me was how easy it was for the noobs to adjust to the milder mechanical setup. The Atlantis on a mechanical setup is only pushing about 24Watts on the 0.5 Ohm coil. One can easily get bigger clouds with a variable wattage mod pushing over 30watts, but the warmer vape takes getting used too and if you're entertaining( which you hookah guys like to do..the hookah is after all a social smoking device ), might scorch the uninformed.


Hahaha very true that last part....I'm excited to try it. Iv read a lot about building and all too but it only really seems like a option on higher end devices so I'll wait till I get to that stage and all. Thus far seems like everyone agrees too on the CF Mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (21/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> One thing that impressed me was how easy it was for the noobs to adjust to the milder mechanical setup. The Atlantis on a mechanical setup is only pushing about 24Watts on the 0.5 Ohm coil. One can easily get bigger clouds with a variable wattage mod pushing over 30watts, but the warmer vape takes getting used too and if you're entertaining( which you hookah guys like to do..the hookah is after all a social smoking device ), might scorch the uninformed.



More like 27 to 35W, or am I missing something?


----------



## huffnpuff (21/12/14)

johan said:


> More like 27 to 35W, or am I missing something?


I stand corrected, that's the 3.7-4.2V wattage. I was averaging with a 3.5V wattage (I found my eFest's don't stay in the +3.7V range long)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> I stand corrected, that's the 3.7-4.2V wattage. I was averaging with a 3.5V wattage (I found my eFest's don't stay in the +3.7V range long)



Ok now it makes sense to me 3.5V/0.5Ohm = 7A, (7A x 7A) x 0.5Ohm = 24.5W


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

the other option you have is to look at the Istick its a small mod with a lot of punch. I am currently running one and Only use the Nautilus Mini tank on it. the device wont go sub ohm (Something that I think is a good thing if the users is someone who is getting into vaping and dont have coiling experience). The clouds are pretty decent and it gives a nice flavor, But saying that I can't argue with any of the advice given above.


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

Awesome advice from everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rudi (20/1/15)

lol if all else fails, raid the fog machine


----------

